# Rhyncopera(Pleurothallis) fastidiosa



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have finally (knock on wood) erradicated the slugs and snails enough in this viv to get some of the more delicte orchids in it to bloom without becoming dinner!! This little beauty hasn't had a successfu blooming in 2 years.








a closer pic,


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Way to go! Looks amazing!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Put it in the blooming thread. Duuhhhh!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry Antone, I got too excited.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Very nice!
Andy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

gorgeous flowers.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Don't apologize to me!! I was just making a suggestion. It belongs in there!!


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

So... where did you get that from? I must procure one for myself .


----------



## crittermom (May 26, 2009)

That is really quite stunning. Frogparty, you seem to keep lots of orchids in your vivs, do you have a problem with the frogs trampling them at all?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

We all know how exciteable you can be. Looks awesome man, very well done. Now if I can get mine to do the same....



frogparty said:


> Sorry Antone, I got too excited.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

crittermom- frogs don't trample orchids...they fertilize them for you


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

How did you get rid of the slugs? Alot of my lepanthes would grow and then the leaf tips would mysteriously fall off. I realized that slugs were getting to them so I bleached the most valuable plants and put them in a separate tank. They are all kicking back now but the viv still has some slugs!! I hate them sooo much. Just now I found a dresslerella with 5 new growths chewed off!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

manual removal of most, but the proboscis nemerteans in that viv finished the rest off, snails too.( the only time I have appreciated their presence)


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

remove your frogs and tads. Get some dry ice and a deli cup 1/2" of water. drop the dry ice in the water, seal the tank for 36-48 hours. remove. All should be dead. 

replace frogs.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That worked ok, but didnt get them all and I didnt repeat like I should have


----------

